
Waitlisted – Wait list management for startups - charlieirish
https://www.waitlisted.co/
======
charlieirish
Waitlisted uses a waiting list for its own signup (of course!). However you
can bypass that and get an account straight away if you use the link on
Product Hunt:
[http://www.producthunt.com/tech/waitlisted](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/waitlisted)

------
thp
Of course, a waiting list, how else could it be. Love the recursion ;-)

